# Carrier Mod 24ACA - got a ? about the wiring



## Tisky67 (Aug 27, 2008)

Ok, got the surprise of the day on Friday from an HVAC guy at the job we are currently doing. 

We have a Carrier model 24ACA condensing unit, & this is a 3 phase commercial connection. The only info I have been provided is the unit report from the HVAC guy. The project manager refuses to give up the spec sheet & guide that came with the unit.

3 ton unit
208/230-3-60 (V-Ph-Hz)

Min wire size 14 (?) @ 60C

The HVAC guy will not do the wiring & will not return calls. 

Anyone ever deal with these ?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

If it is a Carrier unit I'm sure the spec are available online.

What the hell is with the folks on that job? 
The project manager _"refuses to give up the spec sheet & guide that came with the unit"_??? Is he f-ing serious? 

Is there some war of nitwits going on there? Sounds like I would stay away.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 29, 2007)

3 ton, 3 phase is generally a 20 amp circuit.

3 ton, single phase is generally a 30 amp circuit.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Tisky67 said:


> Ok, got the surprise of the day on Friday from an HVAC guy at the job we are currently doing.
> 
> We have a Carrier model 24ACA condensing unit, & this is a 3 phase commercial connection. The only info I have been provided is the unit report from the HVAC guy. The project manager refuses to give up the spec sheet & guide that came with the unit.
> 
> ...




http://xpedio.carrier.com/idc/groups/public/documents/techlit/om24-2.pdf


http://www.xpedio.carrier.com/idc/groups/public/documents/techlit/24aca-1si.pdf


Should NOT need a Spec-Sheet to determine the AWG Requirement for this unit!


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Tisky67 said:


> The project manager refuses to give up the spec sheet & guide that came with the unit.


Now hang on a second. Things aren't adding up, and I think there's more to this story than you're letting on. This is nuts. If he won't give up the cut sheet that CAME WITH THE UNIT.... look at the freaking dataplate on the unit, why don't you? Look it up online, call Carrier, play a game of rochambeau with the PM for the cut sheet. Do something. Seriously bro, what's the real story?


----------

